# *spoiler* wins. Deal. With. It.



## The One

On top of that horrible decision that men’s Royal Rumble match was BORING. I was fighting sleep man.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Anything - Brock wins.

Humanity - oh alright then.


----------



## KingofKings1524

All I know is I’m hyped for being front row for Smackdown on Friday.


----------



## john sminth

Again it's pure crap...why don't you have any talent? 

You're not building anyone (years ago they had Atleast 8 top built ppl..)now they just job everyone to Roman and Lesnar for years and now the same match again.

WWe...sure you want Lesnar to win...why not use this to build people here? You literally ruined everyone. Even Orton 1 suplex was done??? Lmaoo common man.

I'm not even gonna watch anything this year.

-Brock shows up tomorrow then vanishes till March.
-Roman will have 3 matches till wrestlemania and the rest will be him talking till Brock comes back


----------



## Ace

I love Brock but there's nothing to deal with, nobody cares and apathy is worse than disdain or hate.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Eh, I won money off this. Plus, holding out hope Rocky shows up to make this a triple threat at Mania.


----------



## iarwain

How did Brock negotiate his way into the Royal Rumble without his advocate Paul Heyman? That seems like something he would have a hand in.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I might be drunk, but I’m still calling Brock vs Rock vs Roman.


----------



## Spartan117

I'm happy with Brock winning. It's the only good thing about the match aside from the Chad Gable "plan" moment.

I'm disappointed they booked a poor Men's Rumble and didn't have Edge and Miz pull double duty, while also putting Balor in the match. The field was way too weak this year.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

They corrected the mistake of 2020 when the Scottish Snorefest eliminated him, I'm happy for that.

The moment Shane entered the match as surprise his triumph was sealed, there was nobody on the match who had the status of WM main eventer except for Orton and he has his storyline with Riddler.

I don't even think he will wait to WM, I think he will wrestle Roman on Elimination Chamber.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I have no issue with Brock winning, but he should’ve faced Omos at the end. That would’ve been money. Brock needed some level of threat, but he ran through everyone. They always have stupid names in the Rumble that bring no value story wise. Street Profits, Corbin, Moss, American Alpha, Ridge Holland. That’s 7 waste of space names. Gunther and Breaker would’ve been an amazing showing.


----------



## Oracle

TheGreatBanana said:


> I have no issue with Brock winning, but he should’ve faced Omos at the end. That would’ve been money. Brock needed some level of threat, but he ran through everyone. They always have stupid names in the Rumble that bring no value story wise. Street Profits, Corbin, Moss, American Alpha, Ridge Holland. That’s 7 waste of space names. Gunther and Breaker would’ve been an amazing showing.


Omos is fucking ass my dude apart from being tall what does he offer?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Lesnar is the right decision business wise, Lesnar vs Reigns will sell tickets for WrestleMania, Reigns vs Big E isn't selling tickets.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Might as well be Brock vs Whoever the crowd likes.

Fuck Shane I hope the guy gets crippled the cringy piece of shit

Okay maybe not that far but still…Shane, you brought it on yourself. Ugh I got better stuff to do than this shit.


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lesnar is the right decision business wise, Lesnar vs Reigns will sell tickets for WrestleMania, Reigns vs Big E isn't selling tickets.


Truth. We finally agree on something .I’m going to Mania for that match alone.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I'm a huge Brock mark. But there's a million ways they could have put him in a Mania title match besides another Rumble win. My top one is, they've got an Elimination Chamber next month. Seeing Brock kill people in that would have been all kinds of fun.

Here, as soon as he entered the match- well, really as soon as he dropped the WWE title- it was obvious he was winning. And they got rid of other viable guys like AJ, Owens and Big E before Brock even got in. Trying to sell Drew as still equal to Brock when we last saw him having a competitive match with Madcap Moss... very tough sell.


----------



## James Cagney

It looks so predictable now. Brock vs Reigns at Mania, Brock to take his revenge. I really hope Vince makes Reigns retain this time.


----------



## Cult03

john sminth said:


> Again it's pure crap...why don't you have any talent?
> 
> *You're not building anyone* (years ago they had Atleast 8 top built ppl..)now they just job everyone to Roman and Lesnar for years and now the same match again.
> 
> WWe...sure you want Lesnar to win...why not use this to build people here? You literally ruined everyone. Even Orton 1 suplex was done??? Lmaoo common man.
> 
> I'm not even gonna watch anything this year.
> 
> -Brock shows up tomorrow then vanishes till March.
> -Roman will have 3 matches till wrestlemania and the rest will be him talking till Brock comes back


I knew people would say this. But look at Austin Theory, Montez Ford, Ridge Holland, Rick Boogz, Damian Priest and Omos. Shock Royal Rumble wins don't build talent, it just makes the fans resent the wrestler for being pushed too quickly. 

Another thing I love about WF, and this isn't just aimed at you at all, is when something happens that people don't like they never say what they would have preferred. So I am curious, how would you have booked this?


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Oracle said:


> Omos is fucking ass my dude apart from being tall what does he offer?


He draws eyeballs. His YouTube viewership consistently bring 2 million+ views. Only a few wrestlers do that consistently. People are naturally drawn to freaks of nature. Omos staring down Lesnar would’ve been one freak of nature against another freak of nature. The crowd were hot when Omos and Lashley went at it briefly. WWE needs a new giant. Once you build a giant, that giant can help establish other stars in the future. Andre did that with Hogan. Big Show made the likes of Goldberg, Lesnar, Cena look like powerhouses. Big men can make little men look impressive.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Cult03 said:


> I knew people would say this. But look at Austin Theory, Montez Ford, Ridge Holland, Rick Boogz, Damian Priest and Omos. Shock Royal Rumble wins don't build talent, it just makes the fans resent the wrestler for being pushed too quickly.
> 
> Another thing I love about WF, and this isn't just aimed at you at all, is when something happens that people don't like they never say what they would have preferred. So I am curious, how would you have booked this?


Short answer, they want KO, Zayn, or someone like Theory to win. Nah, as long as Brock is around, no chance for the nerds.


----------



## LVGout

I didn't like that he just walked out and surprised he's number 30. They should of brought in Hornswoggle, James Elsworth, Rockstar Spud whoever come out and Brock tosses that bum 10 feet and take his spot.


----------



## thorn123

And this is why I, and many others, don’t watch.


----------



## Fearless Viper

I ain't complaining.


----------



## Teemu™

Makes sense, Lesnar is a draw. Lesnar vs. Reigns is a big match between two superstars.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Teemu™ said:


> Makes sense, Lesnar is a draw. Lesnar vs. Reigns is a big match between two superstars.


Bingo. Not Banks, not Rollins, not Bliss, etc. Brock and Roman are the only two that may shift things slightly anymore.


----------



## Teemu™

KingofKings1524 said:


> Bingo. Not Banks, not Rollins, not Bliss, etc. Brock and Roman are the only two that may shift things slightly anymore.


I mean, is it any surprise? Both stand at 6'3, over 250 pounds of muscle.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Teemu™ said:


> I mean, is it any surprise? Both stand at 6'3, over 250 pounds of muscle.


Not sure if you’re being facetious, but they’re both “draws” whether people like it or not.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I do wish they had more people in the ring when he came out.


----------



## Teemu™

KingofKings1524 said:


> Not sure if you’re being facetious, but they’re both “draws” whether people like it or not.


I'm serious. Size matters, whether IWC accepts it or not. The fact I even need to clarify this on a wrestling forum is sad.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KingofKings1524 said:


> Truth. We finally agree on something .I’m going to Mania for that match alone.


Exactly brother, the nerds may not like it, but we're getting what we want, that's all that matters. Doesn't matter what they want.


----------



## thorn123

Teemu™ said:


> Makes sense, Lesnar is a draw. Lesnar vs. Reigns is a big match between two superstars.


Aren’t ratings the worse they’ve ever been?


----------



## Teemu™

thorn123 said:


> Aren’t ratings the worse they’ve ever been?


All the more reason to put your eggs in the most drawing basket they have.


----------



## JeSeGaN

TheGreatBanana said:


> he should’ve faced Omos at the end. That would’ve been money


Omos ain't 'money', lmfao.


----------



## Teemu™

JeSeGaN said:


> Omos ain't 'money', lmfao.


Yes, he is. Closest thing to Andre the Giant they've had since him, according to the Undertaker.


----------



## Fergal

I have no issue with Brock winning but the rumble match was lame and boring.
No surprise debuts or returning legends and full if jobbers and tag team guys.
They could have at least have Styles survive till the end .
Not that I had high expectation but this year's Rumble match was very disappointing and Brock winning was very predictable as soon as he entered at 30


----------



## ElTerrible

Most predictable outcome ever. The moment he lost the title, you knew he´d enter #30 and win.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m the guy that went with my best friend to WM 30 with the custom shirts that said “Batista wins. Deal with it” and on the back was #Nomovement. I still can’t get over all of Evoulution getting beat by Danielson in one night. But alas. I’m happy the real stars are going to take center stage this year. Brock and Roman are money and I’ll be front row on Friday with my friends for the beginning of it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

KingofKings1524 said:


> Just wanted to reiterate that to people that might be mad.


Hey buddy, I edited the title as not everyone has watched it yet, so, some have been disappointed with the spoiler, hope you understand.

Cheers


----------



## KingofKings1524

Catalanotto said:


> Hey buddy, I edited the title as not everyone has watched it yet, so, some have been disappointed with the spoiler, hope you understand.
> 
> Cheers


Nah, here comes a Ger sized rant about how you’re censoring me. Get ready.


----------



## Seafort

JeSeGaN said:


> Omos ain't 'money', lmfao.


I thought about that as an alternative. Fun to see, but it still doesn’t get Brock cheered and send fans home happy.

I think a Riddle surprise win (eliminating Orton) would have done it.


----------



## Jbardo37

Everyone knew it was gonna be Brock v Reigns at mania but they didn’t need to give him the rumble win to get there, it just topped off what was one of the worst rumbles of all time.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m the guy that went with my best friend to WM 30 with the custom shirts that said “Batista wins. Deal with it” and on the back was #Nomovement. I still can’t get over all of Evoulution getting beat by Danielson in one night. But alas. I’m happy the real stars are going to take center stage this year. Brock and Roman are money and I’ll be front row on Friday with my friends for the beginning of it.


Mate I'm starting to think we agree on more than we realise, the fact that all of Evolution was sacrificed in one night just to give the nerds their moment with Bryan was disappointing.

Batista winning was what should have happened, and we SHOULD have had Batista as champion, while also riding the momentum of Guardians of the Galaxy being released going into SummerSlam to have the dream match with Lesnar.


----------



## Jbardo37

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Mate I'm starting to think we agree on more than we realise, the fact that all of Evolution was sacrificed in one night just to give the nerds their moment with Bryan was disappointing.
> 
> Batista winning was what should have happened, and we SHOULD have had Batista as champion, while also riding the momentum of Guardians of the Galaxy being released going into SummerSlam to have the dream match with Lesnar.


Yeah it was just nerds cheering for Bryan when he had arenas cheering for him time and time again.


----------



## DUD

I get why they did it. None of us have a clue who will win the Elimination Chamber which creates intrigue and suspense. If Brock hadn't won last night I wouldn't watch that PPV as it would already feel like a foregone conclusion.

The fact this felt so generic is most people's gripe which is understandable and that is completely a creative problem. They haven't done anywhere near enough in the past eighteen months to make the likes of Randy Orton, Drew McIntyre, Kevin Owens, AJ Styles, Matt Riddle etc feel like legitimate threats to potentially win the thing or a world title.


----------



## Goku

The only thing that matters is the beast, the conqueror, the 1 in 21 in 1 has been ducking lashley for 20 years and then ends up laying down for the almighty.

Brock who?


----------



## ShiningStar

KingofKings1524 said:


> Bingo. Not Banks, not Rollins, not Bliss, etc. Brock and Roman are the only two that may shift things slightly anymore.


I am old enough to remember when the "Needle Mover" who needs constant Acknowledgement couldn't beat







head to head in the demo


----------



## hardcorewrasslin

KingofKings1524 said:


> All I know is I’m hyped for being front row for Smackdown on Friday.


My condolences and I hope you can recover the money wasted on this expense and at least hire a good financial advisor to stop you from spending your earnings in such irresponsible manners.


----------



## KingofKings1524

hardcorewrasslin said:


> My condolences and I hope you can recover the money wasted on this expense and at least hire a good financial advisor to stop you from spending your earnings in such irresponsible manners.


Nah, I’ll take a fun night with my friends hanging out for a decent show and partying afterward. Life is short.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm fine with Brock winning, he's great. Besides they have two nights of WM now and that's the biggest match they have. 

No idea what can main event one night though.


----------



## FrankieDs316

People shouldn't be mad about the winners last night. I do think people have a right to be mad about the execution. That could of been better.


----------



## Goku

GNKenny said:


> I'm fine with Brock winning, he's great. Besides they have two nights of WM now and that's the biggest match they have.
> 
> No idea what can main event one night though.


Rousey/Lynch. Or Charlotte if that's their game. Basically Rousey.


----------



## john sminth

Teemu™ said:


> All the more reason to put your eggs in the most drawing basket they have.


But that's the problem it's so short sighted that even I can see it. All that was created is short term draw for 1 night.
Destroy everyone else for that. Honestly could have had aj win and him vs lash with lash being a heel would be amazing if done right...


The problem is you have only "two world beaters" what's the point after. Have aj win and then let him beat Roman and Brock clean in a match...build him let him lose match via lashly...there you go 4 world beaters instead of 2.

Brock is gonna vanish for 2 months. Roman gonna talk on the mic for 3 months and give a few random spears..


----------



## hardcorewrasslin

Goku said:


> The only thing that matters is the beast, the conqueror, the 1 in 21 in 1 has been ducking lashley for 20 years and then ends up laying down for the almighty.
> 
> Brock who?


Anadrodndnr. .


KingofKings1524 said:


> Nah, I’ll take a fun night with my friends hanging out for a decent show and partying afterward. Life is short.


indeed, better you skip Smackdown and just do the fun stuff instead


----------



## BabaYaga

I have no problem with Lesnar winning the rumble, my problem is who is holding the title. I saw this match at Wrestlrmania back in 2015 and just recently in Saudi, I don’t need to see it again. Ive seen it enough over the years.


----------



## Chan Hung

The entire WWE is basically a two man show. Brock & Reigns


----------



## Jbardo37

Chan Hung said:


> The entire WWE is basically a two man show. Brock & Reigns


Yep and they’ve not created a star in years, hence why not only did they give Lesner the rumble win but also having to do this match yet again.


----------



## Seasoning

KingofKings1524 said:


> All I know is I’m hyped for being front row for Smackdown on Friday.


that's dope man!


----------



## Chris22

I agree, the men's Rumble match was so boring. Brock & Ronda both didn't need to win the Rumble matches, they could have both got their respective WrestleMania matches without winning. The Rumble wins could have went to other people. Apparently Brock only won because they don't have a clue what the WWE Championship match will be at WM38, to be fair I don't either.


----------



## Not Lying

That was the worst looking final 6 I have ever seen. Bad Bunny nd Shane in there, Brock being too lazy to work at the end. Excusing this BS is the reason shit like "Lesnar and Reigns are the only stars" is said when that's not even true lol and numbers point to it.


----------



## Goku

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Anadrodndnr. .


i no rit


----------



## peowulf

iarwain said:


> How did Brock negotiate his way into the Royal Rumble without his advocate Paul Heyman? That seems like something he would have a hand in.


Paul Heyman is a triple agent! Or quadruple, I've lost count


----------



## baddass 6969

I think they should have reversed the two title matches last night . Brock vs Lashley should have opened the show, had the Heyman betrayal and Brock goes batshit crazy , wind up getting arrested, and then have Roman vs Seth end the way it did, along with Brock's music hitting, only for Roman and Heyman to start laughing crazy. 

Brock shows up tonight on Raw and goes batshit crazy again leading to his suspension. The chamber match is announced as three from Raw and three from Smackdown, with the Rumble winner having to announce who he is challenging at the Chamber P.L.E.( am I the only one who likes this)? 

The week before the Chamber Brock returns from suspension and gets added into match with the stipulation he does anything like his freaking out again hes fired! 

Brock winds up winning the Chamber, but Roman goads him into putting his career on the line for the Wrestlemania title match.


----------

